# Ban Forgiveness



## Master (Dec 25, 2022)

Hello all,

In light of the season, I am offering unbans to anyone that wants one on a case-by-case basis as long as you haven't done the following:

Banned for doxxing or posting illegal content.
Banned for being a woman.
You are eligible for an unban if you don't meet the above criteria. You will need to fill out a ban appeal expressing your interest in coming back, and we will review them on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Banned for being a woman.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 25, 2022)

lifefuel for @RODEBLUR


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Banned for being a woman.


----------



## Filippo (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Banned for being a woman.


----------



## thecel (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Banned for being a woman.








@Master


----------



## Corleone (Dec 25, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


>





Tallooksmaxxer said:


>





thecel said:


> @Master





Filippo said:


>


Should all get banned for being desperate simps.


----------



## Shako Mako (Dec 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Should all get banned for being desperate simps.


we are not simping.


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 25, 2022)

Someone inform @DwayneWhite55 
@Octillionaire are u in contact with him


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 25, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> Someone inform @DwayneWhite55
> @Octillionaire are u in contact with him


Yeah. I talk to him on another forum


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 25, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Yeah. I talk to him on another forum


let him know abt this, it's time for him to come back


----------



## Corleone (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In light of the season, I am offering unbans to anyone that wants one on a case-by-case basis as long as you haven't done the following:
> 
> ...


@RealLooksmaxxer time to come back, bro.


----------



## gamma (Dec 25, 2022)

Unban @sex scenario then


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 25, 2022)

unban @lutte and @Shieda_Kayn


----------



## cloUder (Dec 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> unban @lutte and @Shieda_Kayn


lutte is gone and who is the other


----------



## khvirgin (Dec 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> unban @lutte and @Shieda_Kayn


Wasn't lutte requested


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Should all get banned for being desperate simps.


Agreed bhai.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2022)

gamma said:


> Unban @sex scenario then


@WontStopMakingAlts


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Wasn't lutte requested


No.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 25, 2022)

cloUder said:


> lutte is gone and who is the other


@Forever_Recession, a Pak badboy.


----------



## SaintOverBuddyBoyo (Dec 25, 2022)

I haven't been banned but in case I do get banned in the future I'm leaving this comment here to get unbanned


----------



## datboijj (Dec 25, 2022)

**Request From making it happen:**
Read this and from what I account I was banned for showing a picture of my ass without a spoiler tag. I was on my last warning and felt that was rather harsh, because I believed the Off-Topic section was ok for that sort of stuff and had done it quite some other times in the past, along with others.

I apologise for how rude I was to Master in the aftermath and will abide by every rule in the book now. I never took the time to read them, obviously. My humour and edginess can bring life back to the forum.


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 25, 2022)

@DwayneWhite55


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 25, 2022)

Master said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In light of the season, I am offering unbans to anyone that wants one on a case-by-case basis as long as you haven't done the following:
> 
> ...


Hello, can you unban me and change my title back to normal on Incels.is, thank you


----------



## gamma (Dec 25, 2022)

@Erik-Jón unban


----------



## datboijj (Dec 25, 2022)

datboijj said:


> **Request From making it happen:**
> Read this and from what I account I was banned for showing a picture of my ass without a spoiler tag. I was on my last warning and felt that was rather harsh, because I believed the Off-Topic section was ok for that sort of stuff and had done it quite some other times in the past, along with others.
> 
> I apologise for how rude I was to Master in the aftermath and will abide by every rule in the book now. I never took the time to read them, obviously. My humour and edginess can bring life back to the forum.


@MakinItHappenReturn
@Master


----------



## Zeus (Dec 25, 2022)

Unhand me glowies


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 26, 2022)

Zeus said:


> Unhand me glowies


Good to see u here again!


----------



## Weed (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Patient A (Dec 27, 2022)

datboijj said:


> **Request From making it happen:**
> Read this and from what I account I was banned for showing a picture of my ass without a spoiler tag. I was on my last warning and felt that was rather harsh, because I believed the Off-Topic section was ok for that sort of stuff and had done it quite some other times in the past, along with others.
> 
> I apologise for how rude I was to Master in the aftermath and will abide by every rule in the book now. I never took the time to read them, obviously. My humour and edginess can bring life back to the forum.


Nah. Keep him in jail for another 6 - 12 months I have enjoyed not having to scroll past his inconsistent 15 page long ratings of lens distorted fuzzy selfies from plebs.


----------



## Fallencel (Dec 27, 2022)

@Master please message me


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 29, 2022)

@Leo0509


----------



## gribsufer1 (Dec 29, 2022)

@FemaleGazeMaxxer


----------



## Beastimmung (Dec 30, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> @Leo0509


Leave this schizo out of here


----------



## ropemax (Dec 31, 2022)

@Makhachev


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Dec 31, 2022)

ropemax said:


> @Makhachev


if he gets unbanned
What where all the 'goodbye threads' for?


----------



## ropemax (Dec 31, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> if he gets unbanned
> What where all the 'goodbye threads' for?


he did go away


----------



## krisal (Dec 31, 2022)

Please permaban me


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Dec 31, 2022)

krisal said:


> Please permaban me


???


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jan 1, 2023)

@lutte


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jan 1, 2023)

^nvm he posted something illegal


----------



## cloUder (Jan 1, 2023)

Latebloomer10 said:


> ^nvm he posted something illegal


no he didnt


----------



## Fallencel (Jan 2, 2023)

Unban me from Incels.is


----------

